
Uber, Lyft Must Convert Drivers into Employees, Judge Rules - thuruv
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-labor-report/california-wins-preliminary-injunction-against-uber-lyft
======
sparrish
I'm confused how they are violating Assembly Bill 5 (workers can generally
only be considered contractors if they perform duties outside the usual course
of a company’s business)?

Do any employees working at Uber or Lyft currently do any driving?

Their business is providing riders with drivers. The driving is not their
business.

------
dang
Discussion ended up being at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24114206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24114206)

